# Old popcorn or similar steam engine on ebay



## MatthewDS (Dec 5, 2011)

I ran across this steam engine on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cast-Iron-Horizontal-Steam-Engine-Copper-Boiler-/130611689650) today, which has an interesting and novel (to me) valve gear arrangement and variable cuttoff system. As I don't possess the cash that this will eventually sell for, does anybody know what model and make the engine is, and if plans are available?

Thanks, 
-Matthew


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a lot of fine detail in that engine that you do not normally see in model steam engines. I would think it was part of an early toy of larger size, maybe a toy sawmill, or factory.

I would guess this engine was factory made, due to the cast flywheel, base, pulley, and probably the cylinder.
The pulley had a number cast into it.

Details you seldom see include the ribs on the top of the crosshead guides, the carefully laid out oil holes (indicates a working model), the counterbalances on the crankshaft, the hardwood handle on the steam valve, the flywheel mounted governor system (very cool), and the intricate dovetail in the wood base joints.

The pulley and flywheel are carefully crowned like the real engines in order to keep a flat belt centered on them (an indication that this engine probably ran little line shafts).

This has to be a factory-made engine (in my opinion).

Don't know what model or make, but I would say built by a toy manufacturer in the early 1,900's.

You can always draw up your own plans, or better yet, make a 3D model.
It is not that difficult to do.

Just pay close attention to proportion.

Pat J


----------



## MatthewDS (Dec 6, 2011)

Pat, 

Thanks for the thoughtful reply. I may have to look into making a set of plans for this. No promises though.

Cheers, 
-Matthew


----------



## tel (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not unlike one I built several years ago, based on the Ames automatic cut off engine.


----------



## tel (Dec 6, 2011)

Thought I had a better pic of the governor gear, but this is the best I can find at the moment


----------



## steamer (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes thats an inertial governer....more sensitive and accurate than a flyball governer

Dave


----------

